# 1.6 ohm Coils for Innokin Zenith - who has stock?



## YogiSing0603 (17/11/18)

Hi everyone

First time poster, so I'm not sure if this is the right place for this. Does anybody know where I can get the 1.6 ohms coils for an Innokin Zenith, most places seem to only stock the 0.8 ohm ones. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/11/18)

Welcome @YogiSing0603!

Could only find the 0.8 at Vape king but I’m sure one of our vendors here can point you in the right direction and help you out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/11/18)

@YogiSing0603 .

Go to the thread link below and ask all vendors if they have stock.

Good luck.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/11/18)

Thread moved to Who has stock

Welcome to the forum @YogiSing0603

Reactions: Like 1


----------

